# Best time to add second super to new hives?



## edenhillapiaries (May 25, 2008)

Hello All,

I am relatively new to beekeeping and I don't want to make the same mistakes that I did last year. Last spring I got nervous about the bees running out of room so I added the second super to my nucs to early. This became apparent when some of the brood got chilled (and ended up with chalkbrood) and the bees chimneyed up the middle. I don't want to do this again. I know that I set them back a little last year.

This year I have waited longer, but I am starting to worry again. What do you folks look for when getting ready to add a super to a new hive? One big difference between this year and last is that I have drawn comb to use (instead of just foundation) and we are having a great apple bloom which I hope is helping the nucs to build up faster.

I would sure appreciate any opinions on this. I have heard that bees do better when a little crowded, but I don't want them to swarm or shut down brood rearing, etc.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## mush (May 19, 2009)

*super*

Dear ,

you should add the second super when the white wax is constructed on the above combs:gh:


----------



## Big John (Feb 4, 2009)

Add 2nd box when the first one is 80% full of bees.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

The general rule of thumb is to add a new super when the one below is 80% full/drawn. BUT, as you have found, they can sometimes work up the middle and ignore the outer frames. If you suspect that they are not using the outer frames, you can rotate them towards the middle to get the bees to use them. Just do one at a time or one from each side, spacing them with used frames in between, so that the brood nest doesn't get too spread out and chilled. Once they are clearly working most of the frames (like 8 of 10), then you can add another box.

Bill


----------



## edenhillapiaries (May 25, 2008)

Thanks All,

When I checked them yesterday there was white wax being built on the top of some of the frames and they were covering 80% of the existing frames. Went ahead and supered them. What a difference it makes to have drawn comb. Man they work it faster. I have caught a few swarms so far, and I will let them drawn out foundation for me. Thanks again for the advice.

Jason


----------

